# iPod Touch App Plans Problemes



## montanaprod (22 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais bien utiliser l'application plans mais quand je je lance la localisation il me dit que je suis a coté du stade de France alors que j'habite à une heure de la...:s

Aidez moi svp...


----------



## fandipod (22 Octobre 2008)

Je pense qu'il y a un problème avec ton ipod... As-tu déjà essayé de le restaurer?


----------



## montanaprod (22 Octobre 2008)

Alors la plus d'une fois...Lool

J'etait en 1.4 puis 2.0 et la je suis en 2.1...

Jailbreaker ou pas...Sa fonctionne pas...


----------



## fandipod (22 Octobre 2008)

Restaurer signifie le remettre à neuf comme quand tu las ouvert la première fois... Cela veut dire que tu n'auras plus rien dessus...


----------



## montanaprod (22 Octobre 2008)

J'ai deja essayé...


----------



## montanaprod (22 Octobre 2008)

D'autres solutions?


----------



## Gwen (22 Octobre 2008)

Tu as un iPhone première ou seconde génération, car l'application n'est pas très précise sur les premiers modèles qui ne possèdent pas de GPS.


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2008)

Je penche plutôt pour un bug de la base de données de GoogleMaps.

Pour mémoire, cette localisation repose sur une base de données recensant TOUTES les bornes WiFi (des petites voitures Google se promenant dans les rues pour enregistrer les références de ces bornes et les positionner sur leur base cartographique).
Quand on se connecte à une borne WiFi, Google recherche cette borne dans sa base de données et en déduit notre positionnement (en fait c'est la position de CETTE borne qui est affichée)... d'ailleurs quand on y pense, ça fout la trouille!  Google a une base de données permettant de positionner très précisément n'importe quel utilisateur d'un matériel WiFi dès que celui-ci se connecte à une borne WiFi, n'importe où dans le Monde!!!

Si une borne près du Stade de France a été identifiée avec le même identifiant que TA borne (avec éventuellement une erreur faite lors de la "capture" de cette borne), ou si les coordonnées géographiques de TA borne on été mal saisie dans la base de Google, alors tu seras toujours mal positionné (du moins jusqu'à une nouvelle mise à jour... les petites voitures de Google continuant à se promener pour enregistrer de nouvelles bornes ou actualiser leur base)

Pour ce qui me concerne, par exemple, avant l'été j'étais positionné à une rue de ma véritable position. Depuis le mois d'août, je suis exactement placé sur MON immeuble


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Tu as un iPhone première ou seconde génération, car l'application n'est pas très précise sur les premiers modèles qui ne possèdent pas de GPS.


 D'après le titre du premier message, il s'agit d'un iPOD Touch.  Donc WiFi seulement, et localisation par reconnaissance de la borne WiFi à laquelle l'iPOD est connecté


----------



## Gwen (22 Octobre 2008)

Ah oui, je n'avais pas vu. Donc le souci est dû au positionnement approximatif des bornes wifi alentour.


----------



## montanaprod (24 Octobre 2008)

Que dois'je faire alors ?


----------



## fandipod (25 Octobre 2008)

Tout simplement attendre...


----------



## nicolasf (26 Octobre 2008)

Sur iPod Touch, la localisation n'est vraiment pas très fiable ou précise, mais cela dépend des endroits. Dans Paris intra-muros, ça marche pas trop mal. J'habite à moins de 500 mètres du périphérique mais Plans est incapable de me localiser...


----------



## montanaprod (31 Octobre 2008)

Donc il ya aucune autre solution que d'attendre?


----------



## fandipod (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonne réponse... La patience sera la solution


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2008)

Apparemment, non...

Je vais te raconter mon histoire.
Je possède un Iphone 3G, au tout début, Plans me situait là où on pouvait s'y attendre, autrement dit: Cupertino... 

Il m'a fallu une semaine avant de pouvoir être correctement géolocalisé.
Seule des petits "correctifs" ou des mises à jour peuvent corriger ton problème.


----------

